# gotta love those ammo boxes!



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i have a 1944 era grenade box on the rear rack, and twice so far it has saved my ride from recieving any real damage from roll-overs! both slow speed, both complete 360 degree barrel rolls, and both have done nothing but scratch the plastic, and one small crack on the rear fender. i think i might throw one up on the front rack too!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My buddy has one on each side of his front rack like mine, and his survived about 3 or 4 rolls down a hill without hurting the handlebars at all... The rear rack was bent up some, but that's it...


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

they sure are tough! i've caught mine on trees and rolled it, and it looks no different.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have also seen people split their wig with 'em.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

my wig wears a helmet.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Where you get ammo boxes and sounds like the older ones are better?


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

found the one im using under the shop at work. seen some others at garage sales and surplus stores. some are waterproof, mine isnt.


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

^^ all of the old ammo cans are water proof well atleast the old metal one


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

well mine must be missing the seal, the smaller ones i have are waterproof.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

scored mine from princess auto, canadian harbor freight, for like 10 bux a box, actually use em for ammo tho lol


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I get em from the army surplus store here in town.. they range from like $6 for the small ones to $40 for giant ones.. I think I paid $10 each for mine, they are .50 cal cans I think...


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

just rattle canned mine.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

rattle can... but the mud takes it off easy... if you can get them powder coated it would last longer i'm sure... maybe bed liner would last


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

dont know what kind of rattle can i used, but i did a few coats and its holding up well, all things considered. 
wish i could find one that was the same length and width but not as tall.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I need to find some one of these days. I do have some MRE's to stick in some ammo boxes when i find some. haha


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

how are yall mounting them?


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i used little u-bolts that go around the rack bars. drilled holes in the bottom of the box, used grommets to seal it up.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

I have tools in mine and they bounce around and the tools are denting the insides so on the out side it looks like some body took a punch and hit it with the hammer a bunch of times


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ you should line it with something. Maybe glue some carpet strips to the inside. Or rubber, if they aren't water tight.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i fairly recently lined mine with 1/2 thick closed cell foam. works good.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

All i ride is Kawi said:


> I have tools in mine and they bounce around and the tools are denting the insides so on the out side it looks like some body took a punch and hit it with the hammer a bunch of times


Maybe pack them with extra rags...never have too many anyway...lol


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i have extra tow ropes in both of mine to take up space. rattles a little but not too much...when picking out a can in the surplus store u have to look under the lid and make sure the rubber is still on it and in good shape before u buy...i always look for the ones with very little rust...


----------

